# transfert Gmail ---> Mail bloqué?



## Nicky-Rack (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Voilà, jai un gros problème dans le transfert de mes emails depuis Gmail vers Mail sur mon Mac:
Je me suis récemment renvoyé un vieil email stocké dans Gmail (jen avais besoin pour un dossier), mais il nest jamais arrivé de plus et depuis lors je ne reçois plus aucun email sur Mail?
Chaque fois que je vérifie, Mail me signale un message rentrant :

Messages reçus
Une barre de progression bleue
56 sur 56
3 Ko/s

Mais il ny a aucun nouveau message dans la boîte de réception


On dirait que Mail qu'il y a un mail bloqué entre Gmail et Mail

C'est vraiment bizarre, et cela fait 4 jours maintenant.
J'ai même changé le mot de passe de Gmail des fois que mais ça ne change rien.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée des raisons de l'apparition de cette bizarrerie?


Merci NkRk :mouais:

CONFIGURATION :
OS X 10.8.5
Processeur 3.4 GHZ Intel Core i7
Mail 6.6 (1510)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2013)

je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps tu as un gmail

mais tu dois savoir ( apparement pas) que les AUTO ENVOIS  gmail ne sont *pas *consideres comme " nouveaux messages" à relever

c'est une des particularités gmail

par contre le message existe
tu le verras  sur ton compte en ligne
et si imap dans tes bal imap 

par ailleurs gmail a eu des couacs autour du 24 sept


----------



## Nicky-Rack (29 Septembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps tu as un gmail
> 
> mais tu dois savoir ( apparement pas) que les AUTO ENVOIS  gmail ne sont *pas *consideres comme " nouveaux messages" à relever
> 
> ...




Bonjour pascalformac,
Mais oui, mais pourquoi je ne reçois plus rien sur Mail?
Je viens de regarder Gmail (online), et rien qu'hier me sont arrivé une dizaine de messages mais rien reçu dans Mail? Pas même un message d'erreur

Effectivement, c'est comme ça depuis le 24 - 25 septembre

J'utilise Gmail depuis 2006
C'est vraiment très très très bizarre


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2013)

attention aux facons d'exposer un souci

dans le premier post tu ne parles QUE d' autoenvois
j'ai repondu là dessus

et c'est seulement maintenant que tiu "sembles"  parler d'autres messages ( venant de coorespondants externes)

on revient donc à des couacs " classiques" de Mail

et il y a des dizaines de sujets là dessus  tests , réparations etc

il est "possible" que tu sois pile dans le cas"couac coté serveur"
(par exemple celui du 24)
mais faut pas trop tabler là dessus 
d'autant que
* google a enormement de serveurs
(plus gros parc mondial)
*les messages circulent
(t'en recois)

gmail a communiqué sur ce probleme
il y a eu conjonction de deux couacs simultanés le 24 entrainant essentiellement des retards pour releve par client sur ordi ( moyenne du retard 2,6 ...secondes)
avec 1, 5% de messages avec delai autour de deux heures
et des soucis avec des pieces jointes non chargées

et ce fut massif mais limité dans le temps dans la majorité des cas ( le 24)



donc faire les tests usuels es reparation coté Mail
(laaaaaaaargement traité)


----------



## Nicky-Rack (29 Septembre 2013)

Non non j'ai bien écrit dans mon premier post :
"de plus et depuis lors je ne reçois plus aucun email sur Mail?"

En résumé :
Je me suis renvoyé un ancien email de Gmail vers Mail.
(en somme, je me le suis renvoyé cet email à la même adresse pour qu'il s'affiche dans ma boîte de réception de Mail comme un mail récent).
Mais l'email en question n'est jamais arrivé
et depuis lors je ne reçois plus aucun email sur Mail
excepté ce message bizarre :

Messages reçus
Une barre de progression bleue
56 sur 56
3 Ko/s

ou

Messages reçus
Une barre de progression bleue
74 sur 74
5 Ko/s

Et chaque fois que je relève le courrier chiffre du message change 74, 56, 5 Ko/s, zéro Ko/s
mais rien ne s'affiche dans la boîte de réception


Mail ne m'envoie aucun signal d'alerte du genre mauvais mot de passe ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre Tout à l'air normal, mais je ne reçois plus rien.

On dirait que quelque chose bloque et je ne sais pas comment régler ce blocage (ni où chercher dans les précédents posts sur MacG) puisque je n'ai aucun message d'alerte et que je ne sais pas du coup de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2013)

Nicky-Rack a dit:


> En résumé :
> *Je me suis renvoyé un ancien email *de Gmail vers Mail.
> (en somme, je me le suis renvoyé cet email à la même adresse pour qu'il s'affiche dans ma boîte de réception de Mail comme un mail récent).


ben non justement il ne s'affichera *pas *dans reception comme nouveau message
(explication déjà donnée)



> Mais l'email en question n'est jamais arrivé


il est en ligne,donc arrivé


> et depuis lors je ne reçois plus aucun email sur Mail
> excepté ce message bizarre :
> 
> Messages reçus
> ...


ca c'est pas un message email ; mais semble etre les infos données via " fenetre d'activité"




> On dirait que quelque chose bloque et je ne sais pas comment régler ce blocage (ni où chercher dans les précédents posts sur MacG) puisque je n'ai aucun message d'alerte et que je ne sais pas du coup de quoi il s'agit.


faut pas croire que mac fournit des "alertes" pour tous les couacs , loin de là

le plus souvent il n'indique rien et faut faire des tests pour affiner le diagnostic et pister la cause et réparer


quant aux mesures de tests et reparation Mail
ca a eté traité des centaines de fois

*test autre session
*eventuellement test autre connexion ( ethernet si wifi,  ou autre point d'accès)

et si autre session ok
*remplacer les reglages Mail session1
*eventuellement refaire l'indexation( menu reocnstruire BAL ou remplacer envelope index)


----------



## Nicky-Rack (30 Septembre 2013)

Ça a toujours très bien fonctionné :
lorsque je me transfère un email depuis Gmail, il arrive bien dans la boîte de réception de Mail à la date du transfert.
Mais maintenant, ça ne marche plus&#8230; 

By the way, je ne rencontre aucun problème de réception même de mes transferts, sur mon iPhone&#8230;
Donc j'en viens à la conclusion qu'il s'agit d'un problème "Mail". Je vais appeler Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2013)

Nicky-Rack a dit:


> By the way, je ne rencontre aucun problème de réception même de mes transferts, sur mon iPhone&#8230;
> Donc j'en viens à la conclusion qu'il s'agit d'un problème "Mail". Je vais appeler Apple.


by the way 
ce que moi j'en conclus c'est qu'il  a un probleme entre gmail et Mail
c'est different et plus large

la cause peut etre  Mail ou connexion  ou Gmail
(d'autant que ca coincide avec les soucis reconnus par gmail depuis le 24)

tu peux telephoner  à Apple
Apple te suggerera  très probablement ce que je t'ai dit de faire comme test et réparation
(c'est standard)

evidemment un autre test serait de configurer un email NON gmail pour verifier que c'est pas  gmail la cause


----------



## Nicky-Rack (30 Septembre 2013)

Bon, visiblement c&#8217;était bel et bien cet email que je m&#8217;étais transféré (le 25/09) qui bloquait tout&#8230;
Je l&#8217;ai supprimé du serveur de Gmail, et relever mes emails sur Mail, et du coup les 94 emails en attentes sont arrivés&#8230;

On devrait inventer du Destop déboucher pour Internet&#8230; ça irait plus vite.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2013)

peut etre un effet du couac gmail détecté vers le 24
on ne saura jamais 
c'est pas grave

clique résolu ( menu outils de discussion en haut)

Quant au destop à email
ca "existe" mais c'est pas le sujet
essentiellement les stratégies d'envoi de fichiers hors PJ email, facilitées par les tonnes d'options es partage et nuages divers qui se développent, et qui  heureusement rendent les emails avec  "grosses PJ'-une calamité de boulets mal informés des limites email pour adresser leurs photos de vacances (haute def!) ou le rapport glandu de 28Mo-  moins nombreux


----------

